# Does anyone know where to buy bees in kansas?



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm just getting started with a new hive from brushy mnt, and can't seem to find bees in our area for sale, and was wondering if anyone knows of a supplier in the mid region of kansas?


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What part of Ks are you located? I got my nucs out of KC,Ks. It may be to early here for people to start advertising for orders. There is also a place in Nebraska you can order pkg bees, pm me and I would be glad to give you names if you would like. I want to buy 9 nucs this spring so I will get my name on the list mid Jan.


----------



## beerancher (Dec 30, 2008)

I will have 5 frame nucs in south central kansas ready for pick up the last part of april price will be $85.00 Per nuc Plus new frame exchange pm me for more details


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a couple of hives I could sell as is and you could split into nucs, also have some small cell bees but they come on Permacomb and will cost a bit more.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We're also in Kansas and looking for package bees for new hives. Does anyone know where we can get them from?


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

6e, are you very far from Paola? I think someone there had nucs for sale. I seen it in a quarterly newsletter I get. If you want the name pm me and I will try to find it for you.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

Post removed at original senders request 

The posted message was a PM that was publicly posted without the senders permission. Before posting a PM to a public forum, please ask the original senders permission to post the Private Message in a public place. 

Mike in Ohio
Moderator
Beekeeping Forum


----------

